# Does my Cruze have sport suspension



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Damian85 said:


> I have a 2014 LTZ RS 1.4 turbo with factory 225 45R18 tires. How can I tell if mine has sport suspension? I’m looking at replacing all of the struts but I’m not sure which ones to get.


Look at the RPO codes on the glove box door. If you have this, XJ2 - CHASSIS - SPORT, LOWERED , then yes else no. (Caveat - this is from a 2012 listing, but should be the same).


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Also, the only replacement I have found is stock or FCS on rockauto for the sport. The FCS are great for me so far though!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, the Eco, 2LT, and LTZ have the "sport suspension" package.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, the Eco, 2LT, and LTZ have the "sport suspension" package.


As well as some 1LT


----------

